# feeding



## big red (May 14, 2014)

I got my first vizsla a little over a year ago. I was wondering if anyone could recommend a dog food brand? Her breeder had her on royal canin. Is that a good choice for a vizsla? Is blue buffalo better?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Greetings, big red, and welcome to the forums. You will find about a million different opinions here on what is the best dog food! There is a "Search" box near the upper right corner of your screen. You can do a search there for "dog food", and also, maybe some members will chime in right here on this thread. I'm no help really, because I give my dog a variety of different brands, plus supplemental protein.


----------



## big red (May 14, 2014)

Thank You! I will try the search.


----------

